# Average Costs



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! I haven't been here in a while! So, my husband and I want to adopt a GSD from a rescue. Right now the main thing preventing us is finances. I'm trying to figure out, on average, what the monthly cost will be to own a GSD. I knew this would be the best place to get some answers. 

Thanks!


----------



## Xeno (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll tell you about what Zoe ( 5mo ) cost me on food, it's about 50$/mnth, aslo i pay 25$ every 2 for a 10kg Miglior cane . so let's say the average is arround 60$/mnth. ( i live in lebanon , 60$ is not that cheap)

as for the Vet visits...it's for free for me, he's a good friend of mine, lucky me hehe.


----------



## brogers93 (Aug 23, 2009)

It's the unexpected costs that hurt. Since we've had our 6 mo old pup, she's had allergies and just recently had a reaction to the sutures from her spaying. Between the vet bills and special foods we've tried, we've probably spent $1500 over the past 3 months. You just never know!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

It is hard for me to say since we have had multiple dogs for over two years now, but if I only had one dog, I would be willing to guess at:

-around $50 per month on food (depending on quality)
-$100 year for regular vet bills (basic annual vaccines)
-$100 year for preventatives (heartworm, flea/tick)

Plus, you will be buying things like treats, toys and equipment (leashes, collars, tags, beds, crates, dog bowls, etc.) on an as needed basis...which also add up quickly.

I would check with your local vet to find out prices on annual shots and preventatives so you can get a little more accurate pricing for budgeting purposes.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

But aside from unexpected or emergency costs, what is the average monthly cost?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Lets see... I'm just going to round everything up.
Good food is about $60 a month.
You usually don't need to be at the vet with an older dog all the time unless he's got health issues. Vet first time visits are sometimes around $50(not a monthly cost).
Shots are about $26 on average (not a monthly cost). Just be very careful at the vets, if you don't want them to do certain shots say so. They love to tack on unnecessary costs.
Heartworm/Tick/Flea preventative is about $20 a month. 
Then there's Collars/leashes about $30(not monthly), bowls $20(not monthly), toys ... ongoing LOL. $20, treats about $15.

Training classes, usually around $120-180. More if you want to keep going beyond basic obedience which you might have to. 

May have missed some stuff.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Krystal...hadn't seen your response yet when I posted this:


> Originally Posted By: HBHBut aside from unexpected or emergency costs, what is the average monthly cost?


Thanks Dena. This gives me a pretty good general idea. It looks like it would be safe to say $1,000 per year...give or take some.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Now that we have all our puppy shots...monthly costs are about:

$35 for food (I buy a 44lb bag of Purina One at Costco...it usually lasts a little over a month)

$15 for Comfortis for fleas

$9.50 for a monthly heartworm pill (I buy a 6-pack..but each pill costs that much)

Plus yearly costs of $28 for shots. And I paid $85 for a basic obedience class. Plus costs for collars as he grows, leashes, id tags, cleaning supplies for puppy accidents.

But add to that what I spend for vet care: Puppy shots ($45), visit and antibiotics for stomach virus ($45), Worming and stool test ($22), Neutering ($70), Powder for itchy rash and pills to help with itching ($65)

Not cheap, but not budget killing either. Our vet is very reasonable on prices too. So far we havent had any other health issues to pay for, but they can and do need special vet visits. We have a 14 year old mutt that's never been to the vet for anythign but shots....but not every dog is so healthy.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd say 80ish for food, treats, and flea and tick treatments per month.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'd plan on $1500/year at least. I had an emergency with my (young) dog this year and it cost me $700. And german shepherds have a tendency to have a lot of health problems (especially digestive issues) so we end up spending more on supplements, high quality foods, etc.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This is really difficult to answer since you don't know what to expect if the dog gets sick or has some type of emergency. I have a multi-dog household so this is kind of a guestimate average for one dog for one month:
Chicken Soup kibble & EVO canned - $50.00 - a month
Treats -$9.00 - a month
Toys - $4.25 - a month
Interceptor - $6.25 - a month
Comfortis - $12.00 - a month if needed for fleas
Frontline Plus - $ 5.50 - a month if needed for ticks
Dasuquin MSM - $13.20 - a month if dog needs it
Vet bills can be anything - so difficult to guess - low ball guess would be an average of $10.00 a month if the dog stays healthy. If the dog gets sick the sky's the limit.
To start up you will also need things that last a long time like bowls, collar, lead, bed, etc.
Also, don't forget obedience lessons.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

For me it was the initial costs that were the biggest blow to my bank account. Crate ($50), 3 vet visits for puppy boosters and check ups over a 6 week period, including Frontline & Heartgard (roughly $200), Leash & Harness & Collar ($45), Toys ($45), Enzyme cleaner ($10), Dietary supplements (about $20 for months supply), and other things I'm forgetting.

Since then, about $50-60/ month for food (kibble & raw), $15 for toys (very destructive age), $20 month for flea/tick/heartworm preventative, $160 for OB classes, $85 for a big crate (my mistake to get a smaller one first lol), $20 for treats, and I'm sure a slew of other things. So you're looking at about $400 for initial costs, and roughly $100 for monthly costs, depending on the quality of care you're giving. I'm sure I go overboard at times


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

If I had to guess, I spend about $100 a month on two dogs, and I buy better food than they absolutely need, and I buy lots of treats and toys and they have expensive collars and so forth. I also spend a lot driving my dog van to many places to run and socialize them routinely. I do give Ivermectin, though, which means my HW expense is about $10 a year


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestThis is really difficult to answer since you don't know what to expect if the dog gets sick or has some type of emergency.


That is so true. But emergencies aside, costs vary all over the country, so there really isn't an "average" for even just the basic stuff. It depends on what kind of food you feed, it depends on whether or not your dog needs basic veterinary care or has some sort of health issue, which can either be minor or major. It depends on how many obedience classes you want to take - just a couple of basic ones or do you want to get involved in a sport such as agility? 

We spent at least $15,000 on Cassidy and she only lived 4 years. Dena also died at 4, and we spent almost $6000 in 3 weeks! Keefer and Halo are healthy, but they both went through some digestive issues as a puppy, and I spent over a thousand bucks for each of them on vet bills, various tests, medication, and supplements. You really can't anticipate what will happen.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Food per day:
Averaged $1.43 over the last year (bags were $41.99-$64.99 depending on protein type.) I feed Nature's Logic

Classes:
We did 5 the first year I had him, the first 2 were $99.00 the rest were $75.00 (Returning client discount)

Vet:
This was very painful for my wallet the first couple of years
2004 $1,848.78 (GI Block was $1500 of this)
2005 $2,107.78 (Cryptorchid neuter and $$$ trying to track down reason for bad poops)
2006 $1,045.10 (OFA x-rays and then Cat scan for ED)
2007 Must have been a good year, nothing listed
2008 $2,961.01 (Puffy hind leg very thorough MRI was $2100 of this)
2009 $300.00 - $45.00 Exam, $14.75	Bordetella, $22.00	Nail Trim, $55.00	CBC/Chem Panal, $40.50 Fecal w/Giardia Antigen, $106.00 Distemper/Parvo Titer, $22.70 Heartworm Test

The 2009 cost is for Dante's annual exam. I added this after reading the other posts because they are right - they can vary highly around the country as well as vets in an area. My vet is on the high side

Boarding:
$32.00 per night (this includes extra charge for one on one playtime) plus $35.00 for the bath before he comes home

Hopefully most people won't have to pay the vet bills I did - but there is always the chance!

I've never tracked how much I spend on toys and things to chew on - but compared to the vet bill it's way less


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't forget to check into Pet Insurance. When you have the unexpected the ability to get reimbursed really helps. We use Pets First. So far, I have spent more on insurance than I have gotten reimbursed, but I'd rather have it that way! 

Insurance..... Angeles it is around $36 a month and Cotton $30. So $66 for both dogs. Consider applying for and having on hand the Care Credit charge card for vets and make sure your vet takes the card. This way enexpected medical expenses won't have you worrying about how to pay that day. 

Annual wellness exam and shots approx $18 spread over 12 months x 3 = $44
Heartworm prevention approx $10 a month x 3 = $30
Flea prevention approx $10 a month x 3 = $30
35 lb bag of food $53 (approx $1.51 per lb) - last between 25 - 27 days for 3 dogs (98 lb, 40lb and 11 lb dogs) - around $56 a month.
Chew toys - about $20 a month - check Target for Made in the USA
Training treats - hotdogs and beef jerky work great (human food) and costs less than some of the packaged stuff. All depends if your dog can handle these foods - but would be considered "high value" to them. Cost will vary. Let's say $10 a month.
Activia Blueberry Yogurt $16 a month
Insurance $66 a month for 2 dogs (one didn't quality due to age)
Misc $20 a month (beef and potatoes when I make Louis' homemade canned - grind his kibble, add some beef and potatoes)

Monthly average for me
$300 rounded

Everything else would be unexpected...NOT counting my cats. This is for three dogs only.

This is for general maintenance and care.

I haven't included gas for driving them around. That will vary. As well as training classes too. Haven't included crate costs, bowls, leashes, etc... Figured the ongoing costs might be a good place to start and then you could get some figures from others or online pet stores for leashes, bowls, crates, etc....


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah I don't take my dogs to a vet unless something is wrong (with the exception of puppies and seniors- I have the heart, etc listened to), and nothing's been wrong with any of them for years. They get rabies every three years for $1 at Animal Control and I give the other shots myself. I give ivermectin for HW prevention, and it's $40 for a bottle that lasts several years with multiple dogs. Chipping is $10 at my Animal Control, too.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Can't believe I forgot - dental cleanings. Angeles will get his first one at 2 years. And Cotton next year (every 2 years). Louis gets them every 6 months due to his breed, age and teeth history. General Cleanings are around $200 - $300 if all is fine. If there are teeth, gum, root issues, then it could cost more. Something else to think about.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you fed raw you could save all that $ on dental...and if you don't feed raw a _fresh_ knuckle bone a week will help clean the tartar and strengthen the jaw muscles.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I got petplan insurance for Lulu when she was 6 months old. We pay $25 a month and they are one of the only ones to cover hip displacia, I actually called and talked to many of the companies that provide it to be sure. It's best to get it when they are younger since it's much cheaper then (www.petplan.com) It covers up to $8,000 a year (not for routine) with a $200 deductible. Is a nice safety cushion in case of something major! They do reimburse and not pay up front. GDS's tend to have some issues so I would def. get this if you get one. Believe me, if you told me 10 years ago I would be buying health insurance for my dog I would call you a nut. In fact, *I* don't even have health insurance!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I feed Lulu raw now and it comes out cheaper than premium kibble and many health benefits.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

No dog I've ever owned has needed dental cleaning. Raw rules!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

(In my adult life, that is... my parents wouldn't let me feed raw to the childhood pets I had lol)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

taking into account everything that everyone else said... for me:

tilden, 2yr old, neutered male, rescue, eating taste of the wild and 1 class = approx $100 per mo. w/o classes... approx $45... he doesn't need much more than food.

gia, 10yr old, spayed female, rescue, eating totw+raw+supplements for hip dysplasia = approx $65 per mo.

i bathe twice a year, do nails and teeth myself, so no additional costs there.

tildens largest vet bill so far was $100
gias largest vet bill so far was $400
i vaccinate very sparingly... so maybe $50 every few years... and i have no need for flea products.

i'm a lucky lucky girl!!!


----------

